
Introducing Home - jordn
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/597/Introducing-Home
======
jordn
I think facebook are onto something saying that the home screen is the heart
of the phone and that it currently presents the information the wrong way
round.

The home screen at the moment is very similar to how the first facebook app
worked. It presented you with a grid of icons to choose from before you could
interact with content. The switch to news feed first worked well there and I
don't see why the same logic shouldn't work with the entire phone just as
well.

Though seeing as facebook is only a small subset of my sources of interesting
information, I could see this bringing to the table competing home screen
'apps' that incorporate more from your world than just the apps that facebook
own.

~~~
marblar
I believe windows phone does this.

------
ritchiea
This is a brilliant way to seize underutilized screen space on your
smartphone. Definitely the kind of innovation that makes you think "why didn't
that occur to me?" Though I bet a lot of us that are iphone users take for
granted that Apple controls the home screen.

I'm already thinking about switching to Android after years of being an iphone
user, not for this app specifically but for what its functionality tells me
about the Android OS.

------
B-Con
Am I the only one who doesn't mind going to get the content I want? I enjoy
having it easily available, but I don't get the obsession with making it
effortlessly consumable. Not only is my friend's social network activity low
on my list of priorities, but I don't need it spoonfed to me when I do want
it.

------
sachmans
This potentially also marks way for facebook to further become the centre
point for how you get connect - alongside their hidden ability to be the
world's biggest phone operator (free voice calls form facebook messenger from
smartphones!)

------
smackfu
(That's a neat idea... their news page images link to a page with a higher res
version and the usage restrictions and alternate art sizes.)

